# GM Part Number...



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

I have this part number from my dealer... 89017573

It doesn't exist according to gmpartsdirect, however a friend at another dealership said there were 25 available in his pc at Philly. My dealer said there are none available, and played me a recorded phone message saying so.

WTF is going on, one has a pc to check stuff, the other uses a phone system?

Can anyone verify that the part # 89017573 IS in fact IN stock and available in Philly and provide proof of such?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTOOOOOH said:


> I have this part number from my dealer... 89017573
> 
> It doesn't exist according to gmpartsdirect, however a friend at another dealership said there were 25 available in his pc at Philly. My dealer said there are none available, and played me a recorded phone message saying so.
> 
> ...


I'm in GM Dealerworld system right now and they show that pn no stock available....as a matter of fact, no dealerships in the U.S. show it...(not saying it didn't exist when you wrote this, but it's not there now. :cheers


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

According to my friend he said he can check Philly, not just Michigan with his program, and Philly shows 25? Hows that possible? Can YOU check Philly?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTOOOOOH said:


> According to my friend he said he can check Philly, not just Michigan with his program, and Philly shows 25? Hows that possible? Can YOU check Philly?


Yep, and they didn't show it....... :cheers


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

Thanks, I don't know what he's looking at then.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

No problem, I just got off the phone with GM, and they say there is no stock available and no set delivery date..... :willy:


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

Ya, that's what my dealer said as well. So... if it runs over 30 days, legally the lemon law here states that's enough time to repair. Couldn't I theoretically ask for a new car?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

What part is it?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTOOOOOH said:


> Ya, that's what my dealer said as well. So... if it runs over 30 days, legally the lemon law here states that's enough time to repair. Couldn't I theoretically ask for a new car?


Depends on the laws......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> What part is it?


Connecting rod bearing kits for the '05 GTO's....


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

Connecting Rod? I thought it was for the crank shaft?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

The connecting rod connects to the crankshaft with a bearing in-between.

Gene


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

Corvette parts not compatible ???? GTO`s have the balancer problems C6`s were having ???


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

I can't answer that Punchy...


----------



## Monte (Oct 13, 2004)

*Ask for a whole new short block*

connecting rod bearings should bethe same as an Lls1 motor. Its the same engins just 20 Cubic inches larger. Im not sure if the crankshaft is the same
It doesnt matter what car its in. 
May i ask why they need to be replaced?
Did you spin the motor over the redline? Or was there an oiling problem? Usually those are the only ways to waste a bearing.
I'm surprised they aren't just giving you a brand new engine. They really should
take out the crank & rods & make sure they aren't damaged & to see if they have to resize the journals on the crankshaft & then probably rebalance the engine. Go to any speed shop & ask for a set of bearings & im sure they will have them. . I dont know why they can't get them. I would try & go over their heads & try to get them to replace the whole short block if I was you.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Monte said:


> connecting rod bearings should bethe same as an Lls1 motor. Its the same engins just 20 Cubic inches larger. Im not sure if the crankshaft is the same
> It doesnt matter what car its in.
> May i ask why they need to be replaced?
> Did you spin the motor over the redline? Or was there an oiling problem? Usually those are the only ways to waste a bearing.
> ...


Not the same pn.... :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The connecting rod connects to the crankshaft with a bearing in-between.
> 
> Gene


Thanks for clarifying that Gene. :cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*lemon law nj*

http://www.lemonlaw.com/njstatute.html

The New Jersey Lemon Law applies to new cars, both purchased and leased, which suffer a nonconformity; a defect or condition, which substantially impairs the use, value or safety; that cannot be repaired after three attempts by an authorized manufacturer's dealership. This nonconformity must first occur within the first 24 months or 18,000 miles, whichever comes first. The New Jersey Lemon Law also applies to vehicles that are in the shop for repair twenty (20) or more calendar days during the first year. 

Let me know what state you are in and I will look into it for you.

Get screaming and get a different engine or car.


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

It was/is an oil consumption problem. I'm in NY, and here it's 30 days and/or 4 attempts trying to fix the same problem. We are approaching day 21, and this is the 3rd attempt.

FYI, I have been screaming for a new engine, the mechanincs have been screaming for a new engine, at this point they're going the cheap way of fixing it because that's what Dan Gippert of GM told them to do. Even though they couldn't identify WHY the car was burning oil, it was, so he's having them GUESS why, and replace those parts, and if THAT doesn't fix it, THEN I'll get a new engine. However that means i'll be inconvenienced yet again, that will be there 4th attempt, and within the legal limit, however if it runs over 30 days, then it's a lemon.

The parts manager said they're going to give me a month off my lease, possibly 2... but to me, it's time lost on the car, and I think a new engine would have taken less time and guaranteed fixing the issue, whereas now, it's guess work, and it's a headache.

It's completely draining, and defeating because there is NOTHING I can do.


----------



## Monte (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't think it's fair what they are doing to you.
You definitely deserve a new engine.
Changing the bearings might not fiix it. They have to fix what caused
the oiling problem in the first place. There could be damage in the cylinders or 
to the cam & lifters too.
I remember in the eighties & early nineties people were blowing up the engines
in their mustangs & it was clearly caused by abuse & ford was giving them new
engines under the warranty. Our engines have 6 bolt main blocks and are
virtually indestructable. 
I can't believe that gm would go against the wishes of the mechanic who
loooked at the engine. Its not a good way to get repeat business!
Im oin NY too (L.I.) Ive been lucky ive only had a few little problems such as a broken gas cap , broken speaker grill & a split on the back edge of my divers seat which ive got to take in to the dealer & let them take a look & order the parts for me under the warranty i hope.
Well anyway, best of luck with your GTO.
Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

They called, part came in, I can pick the car up Monday...


----------

